# GT: Game 57- Clippers vs. Grizzlies 3/5



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sun Mar 5
6:00pm
TV: FSN2, NBALP 
</center>


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

If Kaveman plays more than 25-30 min we lose.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> If Kaveman plays more than 25-30 min we lose.


im thinking he just might considering rebraca is out again. u can expect grizzlies to tighten their d on brand after he dropped his career high on them. maggette and kaman can not play like crap like they did in the utah game, and for ****s sakes take care of the ball


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

If Corey drives lays it up, or gets some free throws....if Elton plays his usual self, higher percentage

shots, his usual great game.....and play with seom damn intensity, dive for loose balls, REBOUND

rebound REBOUND....and Cuttino should shoot more, he has been making shots recently....


and giev Vlad some more shots...WE SHOULD WIN THIS 


and wen eed to stop Pow and we should be fine 


GO CLIPPERS :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Give it time, they are getting back in the game, everytime players come back or a new player joins a team usually loses 1 or 2 games before getting on track.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> If Kaveman plays more than 25-30 min we lose.


Yes, i think we need a solid 35 mins from him. Especially with rebraca either hurt or out completely. At the begginning he was one of the few giving us offense. However, if he is still hurt, i say keep him to the 25-30 minutes and play small ball with singleton and radman at times.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Yameneko did you have a chance to watch the comeback win over New Orleans? When we played zone Boniface was great playing the middle of the zone. On offense he did an awesome job passing out of the post and found a few guys for wide open jumpers and penetration. 

God I hope we dont match any offers.. not because I hate him as a person, but I hate the way he plays on our team. 
We are soo much better when we play Suns style ball. Everyone gets in their shots, we get early offense and chances for blocks and more rebounds. When the energy goes up our defensive intensity does as well.

Also guys like Boniface and Z dont clog the paint for Elton like Kaveman does...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lets get a win tonight Clippers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to wake, last time they played the Grizzlies the first 3 quarters were pathetic. Luckily they got hot as the Grizzlies went cold and they pulled through but they can't afford losing at home.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"If Kaveman plays more than 25-30 min we lose."



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

so im guessing you guys arent very optimistic on signing Chris after the end of the season???

well he has played better than i thought he would this year...hmmm...but yea at times he seems


to slow us down....i think a longer, skinnier, more athletic center would complement Elton better

but damn....whos out their....maybe like Tyson Chandler type body....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh yeah about this game....although the Grizz are in the playoffs as of now, they are a team

we should beat, we just need to contain POW and get some damn rebounds

and make some damn shots

and if we play as good as we are capable of (it gets tiresome saying this) we should win easily


GO CLIPPERS :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I didn't get to see the Clips-Utah game but from what i've heard we were very unimpressive. This is a critical game for us at home so if the team is still struggling to cope with Maggette's reappearance then we should limit his playing time and give Q Ross or Singleton his minutes rather than risk a loss.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd like to see more of Vladi and less of McCarty and Maggs. Looking at Corey last night, man looked lost out there.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

What's with the Kaman hating?

7footers aren't that easy to come by, and most of them aren't much better than Kaman. There aren't many centers that the Clips can get, unless they draft. But let's not risk it and bring back the horrors of the Kandiman.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

universal! said:


> What's with the Kaman hating?


Seriously. Apparently Cassell can go through a 10 game slump and nobody cares, but Kaman has a bad game now and then (yes, it is now and then, not that often at ALL) and he is unforgivable.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

universal! said:


> What's with the Kaman hating?
> 
> 7footers aren't that easy to come by, and most of them aren't much better than Kaman. There aren't many centers that the Clips can get, unless they draft. But let's not risk it and bring back the horrors of the Kandiman.


Wheres the requirement that your Center has to be 7' tall??? Kaman again tonight doesn't even win the tip. EB has one more this year.
Like ElMarro said I dont think he compliments Brand like other players would.

And its an absolute joke to say that Kaman has a bad game every now and then. HE has a good game every now and then. The guy's picture is in the dictionary next to a few words: inconsistancy, poor defense like on the play were Gasol just posterized him, bonehead, indecisive.. etc etc.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Great D Kaman he just let Gasol posterize him again.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol is still 5 for 5


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> The guy's picture is in the dictionary next to a few words: inconsistancy.


Why would the dictionary spell inconsistency wrong?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow I'm trying to post and watch the game.. but when you've got no arguement it is a good idea to point out spelling errors.

Already playing better basketball to start the 2nd with Kaman out. Rotations better energy better.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Wow I'm trying to post and watch the game.. but when you've got no arguement it is a good idea to point out spelling errors.


No, I don't argue with people who obviously have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

2 more shots not even close and since Kaveman re-entered the game we've gone from 5 up to 1 down.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

squeemu said:


> No, I don't argue with people who obviously have no clue what they are talking about.


Yeah in your book an a instead of an e would mean the person had no idea what their saying. Your the one taking the conversation off basketball.
I'm done with you .. numbers will speak for themselves.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

> Wheres the requirement that your Center has to be 7' tall???


Where did I say that? I only said that 7footers aren't that common, especially decent ones.

As for consistent play, Kaman hasn't shown that much, but what do you expect from him? 18/10? C'mon, I'd be happy with 12/8 which is pretty close to what he's averaging this season. (Btw Kaman has slighter better numbers than Chandler this year, though Kaman is playing more minutes). Seeing Kaman during his rookie season, you could tell that he'd be a decent center, nothing special, but decent. His numbers have gone up every season.

Since he's only in his third year, I'd say Kaman is doing pretty well. His play is pretty average, but that's what was expected. Depends how much he'll be worth on the market, but as for right now, Kaman is good value for the Clips.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

[sarcasm] Great rebounding by the Clips tonight [/sarcasm]

Way to self-destruct in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

So i guess we must be playing for the 6th seed.... no excuse for our half-assed performance tonight and the Clips will really have to work to even make a game out of Tuesday's matchup against the Spurs.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Here we go again with Mr. dunleavvy making strange rotation moves. Mccarty is good when hes on, but when hes not, hes just a plain liability out there. Why, after his debacle in utah, is he the first guy off of the bench? And why after not doing anything in the first half, does he again get the first look for the front court in the second half? Anyone notice how as soon as he came in, the grizz went on a 15-2 run, pretty much ending the game?

When radman was stinking it up on the court with bad shots, TO's, poor decisions, is he taken out of the game? No, hes left on the court...The 2/3 is our deepest position...if someone is not playing well, its not like we dont have other guys we can call on. 

Maggs still is getting too many minutes i think, hes just not himself yet, and thats to be expected, hes coming off of a long injury. But i dont think the solution is keep him on the court when hes not doing well. 

Also, unfortunately i see a lot of wilcox now in singleton's demeanor. He came in for the last minute of the game, and just looks dejected...the fire isnt in him, he, like us doesnt understand why mccarty is getting all the minutes. There was even a rebound he could have gone for in garbage time that he didnt even try for. I hope hes not going to be like wilcox always, otherwise he wont get himself out of the doghouse.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha my dislike for Corey when in the last years is just resurfacing hahaha


and two think i said like twice or something that i would like to have him back...im not even sure 

i did....

but again....WHY DOES HE SHOOT ? i think he feels he has to make a shot to prove something 

hahaha DAMNIT , his game is getting free throws and laying it up he did that a couple times...

and him shooting 3s???? :curse: :curse: :curse: 

if you guys noticed when we were leading early....Maggette had not come in, but as soon as 

Dunleavy brought him in the first time ...things seemed to have gone downhill.....

their offense seems lost....and they were giving up layups and open shots, truly a horrible game

to watch...i could talk **** about everyones play tonight but i dont ill just get mad haha 

but one thing...do you guys notice how Livingston gets to the hoop and never finishes?????

i mean sometimes he gets so deeep and he just dishes it and or turns it over , DAMNIT sometimes he 

hast o just 

finish !!!!!!!


im not liking our games since Corey came back....if its gonna take a couple losses for us to really

"take it to the next level" or play like we did early in the season with him, then i will take it 

but if not 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


Damnit and Cuttino needs to also be more aggresive taking it to the hoop, even Vlade

he was passing up 3s, just pumpin cmon shoot the damn ball

even after how horrible they played.....ima watch the Spurs game...risking getting mad 

haha 

oh and did you guys notice how everytime we would cut it to 9 or single digits the GRIZZLIES

wouldnt miss hahah they would just make a 3 like nothing :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Man McCarty has been back to his usual self, please sit him Dun and play Baker or Singleton. I, for one, want to see Vin out there already. I hope Dunleavy didn't want him just to sit him for no reason.

And stop hating on Kaman damn. What did Kaman do? He only got 17 points and grabbed 11 boards. Damn that must suck, our center taking 15 shots to get 17 points and making 3 out of 4 free throws. :sigh:, I really wish we had Rafeal Araujo over him.

Kaman gets hate while the Clips starting back court went for 5-18 and combining for 15 points. Add Maggette's sorry 1-5 shooting and you have the Clips projected PG/SG/SF combining for 21 points on 6-23 shooting. While the Clips starting PF/CE went for 40 on 18-35 shooting. Oh my, how can we have Kaman who's just horrible when he scores and rebounds, and hate on him while Sam, Cat and Corey are the ones playing by ****. Sam and Corey most notably. Let me add the great Shaun Livingston who no one seems to be talking bad about. 0-1 from the field and 1-4 from the god damn FT line. He did have 5 dimes, but turned it over twice and missed 3 damn free throw attempts. What kind of a guard shoots 1-4 from the strike? I guess he's better then Kaman since he went 1-4 from the line and Kaman just went a measly 3-4. Kaman had to guard friggin PAU GASOL, the quickest 7 footer in the league and he did a damn decent job on him. I find it hilarious how Maggs gets a pass for scoring 18 points on 4-16, 25 :curse:in percent, while Kaman gets hated on for scoring 27 points on 12-25, close to :curse:in 50 percent. I don't care how long Corey's been out, every time he's been in or touched the ball, seems like all he wants to do is shoot. A few times, he could have swinged the ball to Vladi for a WIDE OPEN 3, but no, he chucked up his own shot and MISSED. 1-6 Behind the arc is inexcuseable, no matter who you are. If it was Kaman who was out for how long as he was as opposed to Maggs, I doubt Clips would be as good as they are, they'd be worse, PERIOD.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I was pleased with the first half, not pleased with the 2nd half. 

On a side note I like Vlad, finally the Clippers make more than 2 3's a game, it is a great sight to see.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

The Clips have been going flat for long stretches in games where no one can make shots, or run plays, or clamp down on defense. The team's attitude is pretty flat too. What's going on? Is it Dunleavy's fault? The team seems to fade out of games, long standing Clips tradition, that all Clips fans are painfully aware of.

The bottom half of the playoff seedings are very close. How can the Clips work Maggette in without breaking up the rhythm they had going?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

universal! said:


> The team seems to fade out of games, long standing Clips tradition, that all Clips fans are painfully aware of.




exactly


----------

